# FR: lieu +  dont/d'où + verbe de mouvement



## Bergen

Hello,

I found the following example in a set of grammar exercises on relative pronouns: "La ville *dont* elle est rentrée", but it seems to me that "La ville *d'où* elle est rentrée" sounds more correct. Any clues from native speakers?

thanks!


----------



## arundhati

I think you are absolutely right, "La ville *dont* elle est rentrée" sounds not correct at all.


----------



## karenb.job

Sounds weird for me too... Any more context on it because "la ville d'où elle est rentrée" don't seem very french too......


----------



## Bergen

The context is as follows: "Je n'ai pas visité la ville dont elle est rentrée il y a deux jours".

i guess the grammar excercises that I found it in weren't made by a native speaker, because it does sound a bit odd.


----------



## Moon Palace

My French grammar book sheds light on this:


> Dans une proposition relative, "dont" peut prendre diverses valeurs sémantiques, et tout spécialement avec le sens "d'où" pour marquer la provenance, l'extraction ou l'éloignement. On dira donc: "La famille distinguée dont il provenait" (Proust)


So I vote for _'la ville dont elle est rentrée."_ Nothing odd about it.


----------



## friasc

How about in the case of the adjective 'absent (de)'. Are both relative pronouns, dont and d'où, possible after 'absent'? To give a random example

'il s'agit d'une réflexion philosophique dont est absente toute référence à une divinité'
'... d'où est absente...'

My guess is that both are possible (perhaps d'où is rarer and therefore fancier?)


----------



## Kelly B

I don't think d'où fits here. Dont is the usual replacement for the notion _de x_, and here the idea behind the pronoun replacement is toute référence à une divinité est absente (de cette réflexion philosophique), so it fits. The pronoun meaning of d'où should involve a place, and that's not the case here; the other meaning of d'où/whence serves an adverb or a conjunction, and that doesn't fit here either.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

To return to Bergen's question see #4), it is stated that a woman has left from a village X two days ago to return to another. The speaker mentions that he has not visited this village X that she has come back from - "d'où elle est rentrée". The reference is geographic; that is, to a place; so, it seems to me the proper choice is "d'où" not "dont". I don't think I'm wrong about this, but over to a native speaker.


----------



## janpol

> On dira donc : "La famille distinguée dont il provenait" (Proust)
> So I vote for _'la ville dont elle est rentrée." Nothing odd about it._



Je dirais :
Il provenait d'une famille distinguée. >>> OUI
Elle est rentrée d'une ville. >>> NON


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

To me, both d'où and dont sound correct. What sounds odd to some Francophones is probably the meaning of rentrer (de quelque part) which is revenir (de quelque part). That meaning may be a regionalisme. That being said, the following sentences seems fine to me:

Elle est rentrée du Portugal il y a deux jours.
Il est rentré hier de Nantes.

Hence, those ones too:
Je n'ai pas visité la ville dont elle est rentrée il y a deux jours.
Je n'ai pas visité la ville d'où elle est rentrée il y a deux jours.

However, many Francophones would use elle est revenue rather than elle est rentrée.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Elle rentre de Paris. She is just home from Paris. (Taken from Harrap's Shorter French and English Dictionary 1991, and not signaled as a regionalism.)


----------



## ajparis

I'll just throw this in: The Proust quote is really a different case, because a family is not a geographic place. I as an anglophone with addmitted eccentricities, find "d'où" natural-sounding, but I'm surprised no one has proposed "de laquelle."


----------



## Lacuzon

Because de laquelle was not included in the subject of that thread. However, that's a good option too.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Salut,

d'où de laquelle (du point de vue grammatical, mais je le trouve un peu guindé quand ça prend la place "d'où" et on parle d'un lieu géographique d'où l'on sort - un sens littéral) dont (pas si utilisé au sens "d'où")

Voilà, c'est fait. Quand j'ai l'outrecuidance (moi, anglo) de sortir la tête comme ça de sa carapace, je risque qu'on me la tranche. Eh b'en, ainsi soit-il!


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je ne crois pas moi non plus que _*dont *_soit utilisé pour remplacer un lieu géographique. Du moins ce n'est pas ce qu'est dit dans les grammaires...
Par exemple,
_Le magasin *d'où* je suis sorti est grand.
Le magasin *dont* je suis sorti est grand._

Et je suis d'accord avec les anglophone pour dire que "_la famille *dont *il sort_" est différent, car la famille est une origine, non pas un "place geographic".


And since you talked about *de laquelle*, I think it can't be used alone : we use it only when _de_ is part of a prepositional phrase, such as _près de_, _à côté de_, _en face de_, etc., non ???


Merci de me confirmer ou de me corriger !


----------



## Maître Capello

I see nothing wrong with _dont_ in this context. Even more so, _d'où_ sounds less natural to me here!

_le magasin *dont* je suis sorti_ 
_le magasin *d'où* je suis sorti_ (  )
_le magasin *duquel* je suis sorti_ (  )​
According to _Le Bon Usage_ (§723, c):


> On présente parfois d’une manière impérative la vieille distinction selon laquelle _dont_ s’emploie lorsqu’il s’agit de descendance et d’extraction, mais _d’où_ est requis dans les autres cas (lieu au sens propre, cause). […] Cette distinction est rejetée par Littré (art. _dont_, Rem. 1) au nom de l’usage. Il faut reconnaître qu’elle est peu respectée dans la langue écrite : des auteurs variés continuent d’employer _dont_ alors qu’il ne s’agit pas de descendance.
> _ La chambre *dont* Justin se retirait_ (Duhamel, _Désert de Bièvres_, p. 106). — _Quelle douceur aujourd’hui répandait cette lampe *dont* coulait une lumière d’huile_ (S. Exup., _Courrier sud_, p. 27). — _ Une période de demi-perplexité, d’examen, de doutes, […] *dont*, à présent, vous voyez qu’il est sorti_ (Gide, _Attendu que…_, p. 76). — _ Ces turbines *dont* s’échappaient des gerbes de cristal_ (Jammes, _M. le curé d’Ozeron_, p. 224). — _Il a dû attraper ça dans les pays *dont* il sort_ (Arland, _Ordre_, t. III, p. 143). — _ La séance *dont* il sortait_ (Malraux, _Espoir_, p. 232). — _ À une place *dont* il semblait ne plus pouvoir bouger_ (F.  Marceau, _Années courtes_, p. 294). — _Le corps gigantesque saille ou s’enfonce selon les lumières et les ombres dans cette nature *dont* il ne se détache jamais_ (Cl. Simon, _Corps conducteurs_, p. 77). — _ Dans le fauteuil *dont* ils venaient tout juste de se lever_ (Dutourd, _Réponse au disc. de réc. de J. Soustelle à l’Ac._). — _C’est vraiment un grand rebelle qui ne craint pas de retourner au lieu de tous les dangers *dont* il [= Malraux] vient de s’arracher_ (Lacouture, dans le _Bull. Acad. roy. langue et littér. fr. [de Belg.]_, 1996, p. 202). — Mais _d’où_ est seul possible quand il ne s’agit pas d’un déplacement : _Nous louons une villa *d’où* l’on voit la mer._



Examples mentionned by Littré :

_Le mont Aventin *dont* il l'aurait vu faire une horrible descente_ [Corneille, _Nic._ V, 2].
_Rentre dans le néant *dont* je t'ai fait sortir_ [Racine, _Baj._ II, 1].
_Abîmes redoutés *dont* Ninus est sorti_ [Voltaire, _Sémir._ V, 5].
_Ma vie est dans les camps *dont* vous m'avez tiré_ [Voltaire, _Fanat._ II, 1].
_Je me traîne encore, ce me semble, à une assez petite distance du rivage *dont* il me repousse_ [D'Alembert, _Lett. Roi de Prusse_, 28 oct. 1765].​


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah... d'accord ! Merci bien, Maître, pour cette nouvelle information !



Mais... vous êtes sûr que "duquel" s'utilise seul, comme ça, sans aucun problème ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dois-je vraiment répondre à votre question ?  Évidemment que je suis certain. J'attire toutefois votre attention sur le fait que j'ai aussi mis une parenthèse autour de la coche, indiquant par là que ce n'est pas ce qui est le plus naturel.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je suis désolée... mais l'utilisation de "duquel" tout court m'a trop surprise (car selon les grammaires elle serait fautive)... Mais bon, merci encore


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> I see nothing wrong with _dont_ in this context. Even more so, _d'où_ sounds less natural to me here!
> _le magasin *dont* je suis sorti_
> _le magasin *d'où* je suis sorti_ (  )


Pour ma part, je ne dirais pas que la première possibilité me semble plus naturelle que la seconde, au contraire même. En termes d'usage (étant entendu que, grammaticalement parlant, les deux formes sont correctes), il me semble plus courant de dire:
_La cheminée, d'où sortait un panache de fumée... _
parce qu'il s'agit d'un mouvement physique alors que _dont_ s'emploie plus volontiers pour désigner une origine sans déplacement concret: _la famille dont il est issu.
_
N'étant pas chez moi pour le moment, je n'ai malheureusement pas directement accès à Hanse ou à d'autres sources, mais selon cette source secondaire en ligne (et a priori pas totalement fantaisiste), Hanse et d'autres grammairiens recommandent aussi de faire cette distinction: http://parler-francais.eklablog.com/quel-choc-a104223748


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> il me semble plus courant de dire: _La cheminée, d'où sortait un panache de fumée..._


 Oui, dans cet exemple-là, je suis d'accord que _d'où_ est beaucoup plus naturel que _dont_. Cela dit, ce qui me viendrait en fait le plus spontanément dans ce cas serait _de laquelle_.  Comme quoi tout dépend du contexte exact, en tout cas en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Chimel said:


> alors que _dont_ s'emploie plus volontiers pour désigner une origine sans déplacement concret: _la famille dont il est issu_


Rebonjour, je viens de voir cette phrase :
_[...] la production des cultures spécialisées de la Bretagne, *d'où *viennent la plupart des sapins de Noël._

Je me demande s'il ne serait pas mieux de dire _*dont*_, puisqu'il s'agit là d'une origine, d'une provenance ?
Ou bien... on a utilisé *d'où* parce que les arbres connaissent effectivement un mouvement pour arriver de Bretagne ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, _d'où_ est nettement plus naturel, en tout cas pour moi.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord merci bien de votre avis !


----------

